# Fresh air intake location?



## jlroe (Sep 4, 2006)

Need help with correct location for the fresh air intake for the interior. When car was purchased the dealer must have sprayed an extremely strong air freshener somewhere in the car. All interior surfaces were throughly cleaned. Yet the odor remains. I have purchased a cleaner that requires being sprayed into the fresh air intake. Is it located with the air cabin filter housing or int engine compartment? Thanks for any help. The spray instructions are not to spray directly into the vents.


----------



## zedhead$ (Nov 20, 2018)

I recently purchased a 2016 Beetle convertible and was poking around YouTube for how to's. The cabin air filter in underneath the glove box area. I found a video and it looked fairly easy to do. Good luck.


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

What I used to do with odors is to run the HVAC at full hot for a couple of minutes. Might drive out the residues you described.


----------

